# mimeo



## rememberchocolate

Hola, traduciendo una bibliografía me he encontrado con que aparece a menudo la expresión "mimeo" que por lo que he averigüado debe referirse a documentos que no se han publicado pero se han distribuido en forma de fotocopias o algo parecido... No sé cómo se dice esto en español o si hay un término establecido que se suela usar en las bibliografías.
¡Agradezco mucho la ayuda!


----------



## maniega

No sé si servirá, pero creo que no son fotocopias si no lo que se llama ciclostil.

Saludos.


----------



## Hella

Se usa la palabra mimeografía para un tipo de reproducción gráfica.

Quizás te ayude esto:

*CICLOSTIL* - Multicopista, máquina que sirve para sacar muchas copias de un escrito o dibujo. 
*MIMEOGRAFÍA* - Acción y efecto de mimeografiar. Copia mimeografiada. 
*MIMEÓGRAFO* - Aparato copiador, llamado también multicopista o ciclostil, que permite reproducir los textos o dibujos grabados en un papel especial, a través de cuyas incisiones pasa la tinta por compresión con un rodillo que gira impulsado por una manivela o por un motor eléctrico.

 Fuente:
http://www.diccionariosdigitales.net/GLOSARIOS%20y%20VOCABULARIOS/Ciencias%20de%20la%20Comunicacion-3-IMPRENTA.htm


----------



## Soy Yo

Jejeje, esto lo recuerdo bien. El periódico de secundaria se "publicaba" con esta técnica.  ¡Fue horrorosa!  La tinta se lo manchaba todo.  Y el "papel especial" se rompía muy fácilmente.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Si trata de copias de escritos, entonces es *mimeografía* (sustantivo), *mimeografiar* (verbo).
*Mimeo* debe ser simplemente la abreviación.
No es propiamente una fotocopia sino que el método que se usaba con anterioridad al advenimiento de Xerox, pero puede ser que el autor lo use por extensión.


----------



## rememberchocolate

Gracias por la ayuda, pero lo que estoy buscando es el término en este contexto ¿alguien sabe la expresión que se usa en las bibliografías en español cuando se incluyen este tipo de documentos?
Ejemplo del original:

Keen, M, "Competiton Law and Market Discipline" (2003), *mimeo*, Banco Mundial

Muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Para empezar no das contexto. Simplemente quieres saber qué es *mimeo* en inglés y lo relacionas con copias, lo cual dificulta la interpretación.

Entonces es simplemente *copias mimeografiadas*. Pero *mimeografía* no se usa desde los años '50/60 cuando apareció Xerox y desde entonces se habla de *fotocopias*.

Si el autor insiste en usar la abreviación *mimeo* cuando quiere decir *fotocopias*, entonces debemos suponer que recurre (mal y en forma abreviada) a un proceso de reproducción de papeles que ya no se usa pero que por extensión da la idea de *(foto)copiar*. La abreviación *mimeo* simplemente no figura en el diccionario.

Según interpreto, dentro de lo que tú esbozas, '...(las instruciones o lo que sea) no se publicarán (en forma oficial) sino que serán comunicadas mediante *mimeo* = *fotocopia* (de la resolución o lo que sea) a los interesados.

Con un poco de contexto concreto sería más fácil ayudarte.


----------



## rememberchocolate

Gracias por la última aportación. No hay mucho contexto que ofrecer porque es una lista de bibliografía y mi interés está en saber la fórmula de uso en español no lo que es mimeo en inglés, que ya entre todos hemos aclarado.
He hecho algunas búsquedas en Google y parece que en bibliografías en español también aparece este término tal cual (por ejemplo en el caso:
Andrés, J. y Doménech, R. (2001): "Notas de Macroeconomía Avanzada". *Mimeo*. Universidad 
de Valencia)
 
¿Alguien con experiencia en traducir bibliografías me podría confirmar si esto es correcto?


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Yo lo veo así :

1. *Mimeo* sugiere el uso del mimeógrafo para sacar copias, proceso que ya no se usa
2. Una persona que lea *mimeo* fuera de contexto puede ser inducida a que se refiere a la *mímica*, especialmente si se trata de personas jóvenes que no han alcanzado a conocer el clásico *mimeo* de las copias estudiantiles
3. Siendo el término usado en una bibliografía, es posible deducir que se pretende decir que en el archivo de la Universidad de Valencia se encuentra el *mimeo* = *copia* de un documento, pero *NO* el original.
4. No lo sé, pero es posible que en España o en el ambiente bibliotecario de universidades españolas el término *mimeo* se aplique por *copia*.
5. De estar en lo correcto, en una traducción yo usaría el término *copia = copy* en vez de *mimeo*.


----------



## rememberchocolate

Hola, sigo dándoles vueltas a este tema porque no encuentro una respuesta satisfactoria.
No acabo de ver claro el uso de "copia" porque creo que induce a confusión respecto a la idea de que estás hablando de que es una copia de un original, que no es lo que se quiere transmitir, sino sencillamente que ha sido distribuido mediante fotocopias o impresiones informales.
es decir, si escribo: 
Juan Pérez, "Artículo sobre tal", copia, Madrid 2007
creo que es muy confuso, porque lleva a preguntarte ¿copia de qué?.

Creo que mimeo hace referencia a documentos que han tenido una distribución informal. Por ejemplo, alguien escribe un informe y éste circula en la organización, a lo mejor se distribuye en un congreso sobre el tema, se difunde entre gente interesada, etc... pero no se publica, digamos, en una revista especializada. Creo que se refiere a eso, pero sigo en busca de un término adecuado


----------



## XJC

Me encontré con el mismo problema, por eso llegué hasta aquí.
Alguna vez, escribiendo un ensayo sobre economía, recurrí a varios textos usando la expresión _mimeo_. Pero ahora redacto algo de mayor importancia y necesito una palabra de reemplazo. Coincido con rememberchocolate en creer que se trata de documentos de distribución limitada o incluso de reproducción libre, pero sin una "publicación oficial".

¿Ideas?


----------



## ignalbo

"Mimeo" sencillamente es una expresión de forma que sirve para denotar que un texto no está editado, y que se encuentra sólo versión papel "mimeografiado". Respecto al significado real, no interesa demasiado porque es una convención más que nada.


----------



## Maria V

Perdonen lo salido de tiempo, pero el término es igual en las bibliografías en español. se puede buscar bibliografía + mimeo. en Google.


----------



## jcmtz

Jejeje, no te preocupes por todo el relajo de los mimeógrafos. Mimeo se refiere a un paper académico que sencillamente no se ha publicado formalmente, como discursos, entrevistas, etc.


----------



## Behemoth

"Mimeo" normally refers to an unpublished draft or work document (informal) according to the recently dismissed head of a public institution, whose CV I am presently translating, and which is full of said reference.

Better late than never I guess...

saludos,


----------



## cipotarebelde

Mimeo refers to an unpublished academic paper-- most clearly in the context of a bibliography! (Did no one read the original post until years later?) so, to confirm please, is mimeo also used in Spanish to refer to the same thing. (Por favor no me expliquen nada sobre la máquina de mimeografía).


----------



## Stellouder

He visto que en las bibliografías en español efectivamente se utiliza [mimeo], recién encuentro que también se recurre a la expresión [documento policopiado] o [texto policopiado], entonces son varias opciones para indicar que se consultó un documento fotocopiado o, dicho de otra manera, uno del cual se sacaron varias copias con estos métodos de reproducción.
Me gustaría aprovechar la ocasión para sugerir a los compañeros que contribuyen en estos (a veces) útiles foros a que no respondan cuando se sustentan solamente en el "yo creo que es así", "yo imagino", "yo me inclinaría por tal o cual cosa según mi juicio", si lo que se pregunta es algo frente a lo que se necesita veracidad, esto no es la "llamada a un amigo" de «Quién quiere ser millonario», es una herramienta a la que se acude (algunas veces de manera desesperada) luego de no encontrar respuestas satisfactorias en otras fuentes. Suerte para todos


----------



## yamiru

Depende del estilo en el que estés citando (Chicago, APA, MLA, Harvard, etcétera), cada uno tiene una forma diferente de expresarlo y tenés que consultar las especificaciones de cada sistema de citas. En APA, por ejemplo, se puede usar la expresión "documento inédito".


----------

